# bummer



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Kicked to the curb, or at least out the door.

It's a shame when promises are made then broken for money.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats pretty poor to put it mildly. I hope that the clubs can get some resolution to this .... and that the fleas of a thousand camels invade the undergarments of the developers.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen this played out a couple hundred times over the years...quite frankly, I've never understood the club that could put together something that requires hundreds of thousands of man hours and tens of thousands of dollars to build in a building that doesn't belong to them.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The P&W, Providence & Worcester RR club was located in a old moving company storage warehouse in Providence. I took my son to see it 20+ years ago, it was a massive layout. Building got sold for re-development and the club got the boot. They re-located to a building near me that they now own.
Much smaller though.
The warehouse re-developement stalled and the building sits empty 10-15 years later. 
Progress????


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sad news, but there's always that risk when you don't own. I hope the clubs find a more permanent space.


----------



## Norman Swan (Dec 5, 2012)

*Asked to Leave*

The Montreal Model Railroaders Association has had the same experience with their Canada Central Railway. This incredible layout was for years located in viaduct space beneath the CN tracks entering CN's Central Station in Montreal. They have been under a long term agreement with CN to use the space, but last year the railway terminated the agreement and this layout is now dismantled and in storage. To the best of my knowledge the association has yet to find a replacement location. What a bummer!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the NJ Hi-Railers had a similar issue, that's why they now own the building they're in!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think the NJ Hi-Railers had a similar issue, that's why they now own the building they're in!



I wonder why they picked Patterson, NJ.?
I rate Patterson, right there with Camden,NJ.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

:laugh:


big ed said:


> I wonder why they picked NJ.?


:laugh:


sorry I just had to do it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That is just sad, and it's a bummer about the train club loosing there lease too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I wonder why they picked Patterson, NJ.?
> I rate Patterson, right there with Camden,NJ.


Maybe because they owned the building and decided that trumped the location? I've been there, it's not that bad, though I did feel naked without my gun.


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe because they owned the building and decided that trumped the location? I've been there, it's not that bad, though I did feel naked without my gun.


John
As I recall, Dennis Lagrua on OGR said something similar a couple of years ago about not having a gun with him when he was there. I guess the area around there is questionable but others were saying they have not had any problems ??
Robert


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had no problems there, and I didn't see anything that suggested I might. Now, I doubt I'd want to be there around 11 PM or so...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know exactly where they are at I will check it out.

But after dark FOR SURE it is not a place where you want to stroll around.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, I know where they are at now, you go by a couple of places I deliver to, to get there. Right before and after the tracks there is a couple of different plants I deliver to in that area.

Still, I would watch your back (and car) while your there. 
And don't take any strolls either.
Lock your car doors driving through too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I always watch my back Ed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Watch your sides and front too.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not meaning to jump in the middle here, but I've been one of the participants in Terry Cook's 'Back to the 50s' and 'Lead East' car events, that have been held in Patterson, NJ. Are you guys talking about a specific part of town where the RR club now meets or Patterson in general being unsafe after dark? We're usually cruising all around for two nights when we attend.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kix662003 said:


> Not meaning to jump in the middle here, but I've been one of the participants in Terry Cook's 'Back to the 50s' and 'Lead East' car events, that have been held in Patterson, NJ. Are you guys talking about a specific part of town where the RR club now meets or Patterson in general being unsafe after dark? We're usually cruising all around for two nights when we attend.


What year did you participate in the 60's? 
Maybe your talking about a different Paterson?

There is a sort of good side in Paterson, but I wouldn't venture all of Paterson especially in a convertible unless you know the territory.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I began taking the old 1955 Pontiac up to Lost in the 50s in 1988. Lead East Terry Cook's other event is scheduled to take place on Labor Day weekend this year. The event isn't in Paterson, but that's where we've stayed. I couldn't justify the price for the Hilton in Parsippany


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think you stayed in Paterson, you would have been walking home!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> I don't think you stayed in Paterson, you would have been walking home!


You may be right, but I think we stayed in a motel with a Paterson address in 1989. A lot of places are different today than they used to be. 

After I got rid of all the antique vehicles and bought a 10th Anniversary 280ZX, I didn't have anything to enter in Cook's events. When my spina bifida got worse with age, I couldn't get in or out of the Z and it went. The 31-year old Caballero still makes me smile when a tuner wants to try me, and it's the oldest vehicle I own now. No, wait.. the engine is 50 years old. Some of the guys I ran with still go to Lead East, but pay the bucks to stay at the Hilton (sponsoring hotel).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well Parsippany is a whole different place then Paterson, it is not like Paterson is right next door to Parsippany.

I guess you stayed right off rt 80 in Paterson.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> Well Parsippany is a whole different place then Paterson, it is not like Paterson is right next door to Parsippany.
> 
> I guess you stayed right off rt 80 in Paterson.


That sounds right. A family of five in a mostly stock 55 Pontiac probably didn't draw much attention. The low-riders did and so did the street rods. We did take some wrong turns and got into some uncomfortable parts of town, but I think we were on the Delaware side of the bridge close to Wilmington. We never had trouble on the road when we were out of town.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kix662003 said:


> That sounds right. A family of five in a mostly stock 55 Pontiac probably didn't draw much attention. The low-riders did and so did the street rods. We did take some wrong turns and got into some uncomfortable parts of town, but I think we were on the Delaware side of the bridge close to Wilmington. We never had trouble on the road when we were out of town.



Now you got me totally confused with the above sentence in red?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

kix662003 said:


> That sounds right. A family of five in a mostly stock 55 Pontiac probably didn't draw much attention. The low-riders did and so did the street rods. We did take some wrong turns and got into some uncomfortable parts of town, but I think we were on the Delaware side of the bridge close to Wilmington. We never had trouble on the road when we were out of town.





big ed said:


> Now you got me totally confused with the above sentence in red?


That's why you didn't have any trouble - wide berth. good call.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was saying that we were out of NJ without any problems at all, but we did make a wrong turn (probably looking for fast food with a restroom for one of our three kids) on the way back home. I believe we had crossed the Delaware Memorial Bridge prior to getting in some rough looking areas. The New Guy is correct that I didn't choose to take any unnecessary risks with my wife and three young children the in car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, Paterson, NJ to Wilmington,Del, is only around 120 miles south. 

I was going to say that it was a big wrong turn you took.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Cape May Lewes Ferry is a big pricey, even back then. I used to to the Atlantic City Collector Car Auction every February and enjoy the "Bridge Route". Route 13 in Delaware has lots of places to make potty breaks too. Not much for making stops when on turnpikes or toll roads. Just memories now. My youngest is 31 this month.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wanted to take a car on the Cape May Lewes Ferry from DE to NJ and back until I found out what it cost!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I did the Cape May ferry with car / kids a few years back, on a return trip from MD back to RI. Pricey, but fun ... we enjoyed a couple of nice days in scenice/historic Cape May.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We just rode the Ferry over to Cape May and spent the day, then came back to Delaware that evening. It was nice, especially the return trip on the luxury model, that's quite a boat!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I wanted to take a car on the Cape May Lewes Ferry from DE to NJ and back until I found out what it cost!


Some say that it saves a lot of time to take the expensive ferry instead of Route 40, the bridge and down Route 13. The last time that I was in a hurry (before 2007), I found the ferry had closed when I got there. Needless to say it took me two additional hours to finally get home.

When coming this way from NJ beaches, a lot of people took the first ramp which said 13 after crossing the DMB. That exit goes into a poor part of town and isn't the four lane highway to Dover, Ocean City, MD and Chesapeake, VA. But now with GPS navigation, I doubt many make that mistake. I did once in the old days. I still like the drive between Atlantic City and the Delaware Line. I like to drive on Route 9 up by the St. George's bridge. Both routes are very scenic. Lots of old barns, old cars and a few neat stores.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

...And if you probably ask, the developers are probably some punk *** 20 somethings who just graduated from collegel who don't give a lick about Train History- hence the reason the club got kicked out. 

Sad....the term "Heritage and History" literally has no meaning left in this world.


----------

